# Woman's face chewed off by pet Labrador!



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know if this topic has already been discussed but I recently saw an interview of the woman who had a face transplant because her pet Lab ate her face while she was sleeping!?

What would make a dog do that? Every Lab I have ever known was the sweetest, smartest and gentlest creature. My husband said a dog who hadn't been fed in several days might do that but still!

Does anyone have any insight into this situation?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can understand a lab "licking" your face off, but not chewing it off!








Mine would lick someone to death or wiggle all over him and make him fall and hurt himself...but wouldn't intentionally hurt a fly!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

sound to me like this was a poorly bred dog.. or something... i dunno...







or did she do something to the dog?


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Our lab is a big baby and would not hurt anyone. Most labs I have known have all been very gentle and loving especially with children. I do not understand this one.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe she smelled good and he was hungry.









Seriously tho, maybe the dog had other issues.....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I heard that the woman was unconscious from a drug overdose & the Lab was trying to wake her up.


----------



## Cutie (Jan 18, 2006)

> I heard that the woman was unconscious from a drug overdose & the Lab was trying to wake her up.[/B]


yes, i also read this. she was so "out of it" that when she did awake she didn't know anything was wrong until she tried to smoke and she couldn't hold the cigarette in her lips. the wild thing is that she has this new face and she's taken up smoking again, even though it could compromise the transplant.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That is crazy! My two labs are very sweet. They just like to jump alot, but my 5 year old lab Abbi is such a sweetie! Lucy's a wild one, but she would never bite anyone.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It is very odd that the dog would do so much damage but I would say there is a lot more to the story than we are hearing.
I had a friend years ago who's mother had a large black Lab named Coban, this dog was very good to her and protected her as she was elderly, but he was very unpredicatble with other people. He attacked my daughter for no reason. We were all standing in the kitchen at my friend's mother's house and that dog came in the back door and singled my daughter out and went right for her and bit her in the stomach, it was awful. Luckily, she only had bruising and the men in the room dragged the dog outside and shut the door. It was so sudden and very scary for my daughter and I. Needless to say I never took my kids there again because they kept the dog, I mean he was a good protector for the lady as she lived alone and he never ever hurt her, it was just an unfortunate incident and no one knew what triggered the attack but any breed of dog can take a dislike to someone for no apparent reason, how they deal with it is always different too, some just run away and others become aggressive.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I agree there must be more to the story. I did read that she had taken some medication and was heavily asleep when it occurred. But I just could not imagine that if this was her dog that something like that could happen.

My lab mix, Gertie, was the sweetest, smartest dog I have ever had. She was 65 pounds and black and to a small child or a child in a stroller, could look intimidating. When Gertie would see that a child pulled back or stiffened, she would immediately sit down where she was and wait. Eventually the child would relax and usually approach or reach out to Gertie and she would kiss them and be so gentle and not get excited. It was amazing how intuitive she was. She was like a mother, though she never had a litter of her own.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I agree that there has to be more to the story...How could you NOT feel your face being chewed off unless she was totally unconcious?? And why would a canine do that to you unless it was mistreated. If you think about it, if there was a behavior problem to begin with why would she leave the dog loose in the house?? So I think there is a lot more to the story then we will ever know. Does anyone know what happened to the dog??

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I keep thinking it may not have been a "Full" lab. Lab mixes are aften labeled labs. Also-who knows where she got this Lab. (if she's the sterling citizen that they say-can we really think she got the dog from a reputable breeder?)
Another thing-if she was (or still is) the wonderful drug addict...how well did she treat the dog? How well trained was the dog? She probably spent her money on drugs, not dog food, treats and training classes...

Just my thoughts-I adore Labs. I know of several that are just big adoring teddybears, who'd never hurt a soul.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I thought the same thing...how could u not feel your face getting chewed off...one lick from my munchkin would wake me up.

2nd thought...she took pills, how many days was she sleeping? That dog could have been on starvation mode thinking she was dead and was just trying to survive.

There is deffinitely more to that story. Never heard of a lab of all dogs attack anyone, let alone it's own owners...musta not been a very good mom.

HOpe there is a follow up.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think the dog must've been abused. for a dog to act viciously...it must have been abused.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The tiger that attacked Roy in Las Vegas was certainly not mistreated. So don't be so sure that an animal attacks you because it is mistreated. Any breed of dog is nice and sweet until he attacks you. Who knows what is going on in their mind when they see you unconscious and not responding.


----------



## Cutie (Jan 18, 2006)

> Does anyone know what happened to the dog??
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]



The dog was put down. According to the papers it was against the wishes of the woman's family, so I guess the French equivalent of animal control did it... 

What do folks think should have happened to the dog...should it have be given back to the family? I guess we need more info on why the attack happened


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> The tiger that attacked Roy in Las Vegas was certainly not mistreated. So don't be so sure that an animal attacks you because it is mistreated. Any breed of dog is nice and sweet until he attacks you. Who knows what is going on in their mind when they see you unconscious and not responding.[/B]



the tiger was spooked and tried to carry roy off stage (like carrying him like a cub). so thats different. i dont think that dog was trying to protect her....they said in the paper that it attacked her. roy said that the tiger was 'protecting' him.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

I read an article some time ago about pitbulls (how they have a bad wrap) and it mentioned that labs are now one of the most vicious breeds of dogs due to inbreeding. Crazy hu?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nobody knows what really happened. She was unconscious and nobody else was there.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Nobody knows what really happened. She was unconscious and nobody else was there.[/B]


----------

